# Is anyone Creating ICC profiles for Dye Sub Printers



## boneida (Aug 30, 2008)

We are having variaty of products that we produce on sublimation and even do some solvent printing. Every now and then we would change supplier for paper or ink and materials, etc. 
Basically we would like optimum results on different materials.

I was wondering if anyone has invested into profile making tools such as xrite x1 or barbieri or any other systems that could do.

The issue I'm having is there is too many versions of these systems, and some of them can be quite pricey. So I was wondering if anyone has invested and successfully managing their profiles. 

If anyone has feedback on xrite i1 Publish Pro or barbier LFP3 systems, it would be great.

Cheers,
daki


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

If anyone is doing ICC profiles with the new Xrite tools and delivering them remotely without having ever physically travelled to your site then they are operating illegally. The new XRite license is abusively restrictive but it is what it is.

You do need to this for yourself. That is what I am doing.

-James


----------



## boneida (Aug 30, 2008)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> If anyone is doing ICC profiles with the new Xrite tools and delivering them remotely without having ever physically travelled to your site then they are operating illegally. The new XRite license is abusively restrictive but it is what it is.
> 
> ...


I will be doing it myself and that's what I'm looking for, not remotely. But the tools I've looked at range from $1500-8000, I know you get what you pay for, so I'm looking for feedback if anyone owns and doest them.
Cheers,
daki


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I bought the i1 Photo Pro with i1Profiler in January. This package is no longer available. The new i1 V2 looks to be a better instrument but it is also (apparently) more expensive. I haven't looked at it in depth since they offer no real discounts for recent purchasers. Xrite has bought all the significant competitors so they just don't care.

That said, I get really good results and I am glad I took this step. To really learn more see the color management forum at the luminous landscape.

-James


----------



## jge (Oct 7, 2008)

I've used the Xrite, but it wasn't an easy process, and after making the profile, I still had to make tweaks to the settings until the colours looked right to me. Unfortunately what tends to happen if you just rely on the hardware & software is that your profile gives excellent reds for example, but poor blues. You need to make tweaks to get the best overall colours, or even generate a number of profiles depending on the substrate and the type of work you want to produce.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

"...or even generate a number of profiles depending on the substrate"

This is exactly what you need to do, as each substrate will affect the quality and look of the end print ... you could save some time/money and group your substrates into different categories though - have a "gloss white" to cover mugs through to white coated aluminiums, and then a "matt white fabric" to cover things like mousemats and t-shirts. Obviously this all depends on the products you do.

We use a Datacolour Spyder for our profiling work.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Can any of the tools assist with color matching? 

In short it would be way to helpful if one was able to create a profile using one of the systems than be able to use such to color match meaning you could than take a piece of fabric, scan it, than have the system calculate the closest color values to match that color.

If this a pipe dream?


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am using a third party tool to get substrate spectral data (SpectraShop from RM Imaging). The Xrite i1 systems (now just i1 Publish I believe) includes a Pantone color manager which can be used to sample a surface and then give the closest Pantone color match. It is said that XRite ColorPort can be used for this but the documentation on the new XRite stuff is absolutely horrible. I am moving towards Argyll CMS since the profiles you make with Argyll can be legally sold and bundled with other products

Not a pipe dream but some effort involved. If you are not printing a 'photo' on 'paper' most of the people will not have any idea what you are talking about. Caveat emptor.

RM Imaging is here:

Robin Myers Imaging: Home

The luminous landscape color management forum is here:

Colour Management

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It just seems that coloring profiling is all math. It knows our specific "red" is 230,0,0 thus it seems if you scan another shade of red it could calculate the values based on the existing profile.


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Yes, the ICC profile provides the conversion from the RGB you want to the RGB / CMYK that your equipment will actually generate. The actual color sampling is not profile based.

-James


----------



## RedDoorDesign (May 1, 2009)

pisquee said:


> We use a Datacolour Spyder for our profiling work.


Pisquee - are you using the Spyder with Wasatch?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

No, just using it with its own software for creating the profiles, and then using Photoshop for editing/printing


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

all depends on what ink your using!? good luck unceltee


----------

